# 2010 Super Gelding Results



## Lmequine (Feb 3, 2011)

There was a total of 64 geldings nominated into the 2010 super gelding program and $1008 will be paid out to the 11 winners (payout based on the number of nominations for each division).

Supreme all around AMHR: CCR Boo Who owned by Diane Teague, TX.

Supreme all around Shetland: SSF's Crazy Blue Eyes owned by Sherry Martin, AR.

The supreme all around geldings will receive a beautiful crystal vase sponsored by Platte Ridge Farm, Lewella Tembreull and family.

Here are the Super gelding winners by division:

ASPR halter and performance: Vindicated owned by Susan Burrows, FL.

Modern pleasure halter and performance: The Phoenix owned by Leslie Brack and Mamie Boyles, WA

Classic halter: Fiddlestix The Gambler owned by Jim, Karen and Kelli Shaw, TX

Classic performance: Sorrell's Fancy Man owned by Jeanne and Philip Zander,TX

Foundation halter: JNR Blue Chip Cadet owned by Judith and Richard Neiman, IA

Foundation performance: S&T Creme de la Creme owned by Leslie Brack and Mamie Boyles, WA

AMHR B halter: Martin Mardi Gras Eligent Man owned by Devon Glodiak, Ontario

AMHR B performance: Enchanted Hollow King Zebulon owned by Mary and Bob Sansevere, MN

AMHR A halter: Westwind BTU Crown Prince Denari owned by Cindy Tinsley, MO

AMHR A performance: Hallmark Boomers Bacardi owned by Leslie and David Bunke, MN

Congatulations to these winners! Don't forget that you can nominate your gelding for the 2011 Super gelding program anytime during the 2011 show season. For more information on the program please visit our website at www.supergelding.com


----------

